# when did you know that it was time to call it quits with your baby's father??



## jadek

My boyfriend & I have been together for over 3 yrs. We've been through so many things together... a lot of ups & downs. I feel like since I've had our son, our troubles have just gotten worse.

When did you ladies know it was time to move on? 
I feel like I can't give up on us, like I've devoted so much to us & I need to prove something & have us gain strength to move forward. I just don't know if it is worth it to keep trying...
Thanks in advance girls.


----------



## x__amour

I initially did not make the decision but decided to move forward with it and make it legal. 
It was just time and I was tired of being jerked around.

Here if you need an ear. :hugs:


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

i decided to love myself and cianna before loving anybody else.. you deserve the best babe!


----------



## Shanelley

The moment i found out i was expecting i called quits... Hadn't seen him for a couple years, and just recently i let him back in to have him abuse his chance.
That particular leopard hasn't changed his spots, and my amazingly smart little girl deserves better than that..
He also isnt financially contributing at all either. Which makes it difficult.
But on the plus side, i never have and never will have to share her


----------



## Dream.dream

honestly the point is when your no longer happy, if your putting effort into your relationship and not getting anything back or not enough back its time to move on


----------



## 1st_time_mum

I wasnt the one who made the final decision but I had a feeling it was going to end, tbh my ex didnt buy much for our son and I felt like I was the one doing all the hard work all the time :/ so now tbh it doesnt feel like much has changed its just me and my boy like it usaully was anyway hope everything works out for you and your lo


----------



## smatheson

Kind of going through the same thing right now. OH said he doesn't know what he wants with our relationship and with his life so idk what is going to happen. I am here if you need to talk.


----------



## cammy

I dunno how much advice I can give because my relationship is pretty up and down like yours. But I think in the end you need to ask yourself if you are happy. And also what is best for your child, is this situation something that will effect them. In the end as mum's, as hard as it is, if the relationship isn't working and you are unhappy then you need to call it quits for your LO.


----------



## cammy

I think you need to ask yourself if you are happy. And also is this the best family situation for your LO. IN the end, as mothers, we have to do what is best for them.


----------



## mybbyboo

ohhh girl i think about this everyday.
my problem is i just love him to much, even when were arguing i just want it to be good., and i cant stay mad..

everyone is like do whats best for the baby, but just remember before the baby it was just you two. u need to make urself happy as well. your relationship is something separte so take this time when hes so young to really make a choice. you both need to decide to work on it other wise it wont work..

wishing you nothing but the best. xx


----------



## Cassie96

When it gets to much, you'll just know. My baby's dad is so immature and hasn't given me any support through my pregnancy, hes put me through hell. I just knew it was time to let go. It's hard because your brain tells you to leave but because of the emotional connection you have your heart pulls you back, it's an emotional rollercoaster. You'll just know if you can work it out or if its better for you to let go. Think about yourself, ask yourself if your happy?
Hope your okay x


----------

